# Ontario?



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello again...

I would just like to ask...on 28th Sept an article appeared on the telegraph website
saying that Ontario has launched a 'new initiative' to recruit British workers...

Sounds all very nice BUT my OH has been sending out resume's to as many companies as he can find....but NO-ONE has replied.

With this new 'initiative' do the companies still have to go for LMO?

As we are stuck in a position of no job=no entry...no feet on terra ferma=no job offer!! 

As an experienced Electrician, he would like to 'go for' Red seal, but again has to be IN Canada to gain this accreditation...

Would love to hear from anyone in Ontario!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't read The Telegraph here in Ontario, so to start with: this is the article:
Canada seeks British immigrants - Telegraph

And this is the website that they launched to recruit new immigrants:
Northwestern Ontario Canada Immigration Portal

It seems that you still need to aply as before, so as a Skilled Worker, or with an LMO, or as an entrepreneur and so on.
By the way: it is not "Ontario" that launched this initiative, it is the Thunderbay region, which is quite far away from Toronto (at least a 7 hour drive). Not a lot of people are living there, but it seems to be beautiful. ;-)


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks EVHB...

I assume that Thunderbay is more of an industrial area?!

Also, can you apply as a skilled worker Without an LMO or firm job offer??
I assumed not (my own ignorance)...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't been there yet, only read about it because our son mentioned Lakehead University as a possible location for his study and due to the article in The Telegraph. It seems to me as a beautiful area, lots of woods and green! And it is a very important city for that part of Ontario.

If you qualify in the Federal Skilled Worker Program (= you have enough points + you have one of the jobs on the list of 29 professions and you have this job at the right level), than you don't need a job offer, you can apply for a permanent resident visa and come to Canada. (without a job ;-) )
To find out if you qualify: 
Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals
And don't forget to take a look at the provincial nominee programs if you don't qualify for a Skilled Worker visa:
Immigrating to Canada: Provincial nominees (don't know the ins and outs of this program).

Good luck!


----------

